# SD blanked out of nowhere



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

wtf. My girl has a rooted thunderbolt running shiftsense rom. Out of nowhere a symbol pops up and says blank SD card or unsupported file format. I tried putting it in mine and similiar issue. Any way to save this thing? Any idea how it happened? She didn't do anything and was sitting in a meeting. She lost data and phone connection and when she found me, this symbol was up also.

I tried remounting SD card with no luck. Please help! Ton of pictures and other important documents on there.


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

If you have a card reader at home I would try to copy the info to your home computer. Once its all safe on your hd try reformatting the card. This happened to me on my original Droid. I was able to get the stuff off on to my hd but after that the card died, so good luck.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

First of all, this is why you back up...
Second, you can try some data recovery programs. I've snever used them on flash media, so I don't know how well they'll work, but it's probably your best shot.


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> First of all, this is why you back up...
> Second, you can try some data recovery programs. I've snever used them on flash media, so I don't know how well they'll work, but it's probably your best shot.


I did back up. I have 90% of it all saved on my hard drive. Thing is, about 30% of the pics/downloads are hers and its a million times easier to get her SD card working than to scan through or home computer.
Anyhow, couldn't pull anything from her SD card to my CPU. But I didn't have a reader, I tried to mount via USB. Wasn't even an option to use as a hard disk.
So just incase, I gave her an old 16gb SD card I've got, loaded it up with tons of stuff from the comp and saving the old one. Hopefully its not fried.


----------



## WoZzY (Jun 29, 2011)

amw said:


> I did back up. I have 90% of it all saved on my hard drive. Thing is, about 30% of the pics/downloads are hers and its a million times easier to get her SD card working than to scan through or home computer.
> Anyhow, couldn't pull anything from her SD card to my CPU. But I didn't have a reader, I tried to mount via USB. Wasn't even an option to use as a hard disk.
> So just incase, I gave her an old 16gb SD card I've got, loaded it up with tons of stuff from the comp and saving the old one. Hopefully its not fried.


go to wally world buy sd reader comes with a sd card found in the camera/electronic area like 15 $ investment it wont read via usb mass storage ....if there is anything left a sd reader will be able to read it & then copy to your home cpu ....then do what the poster aid format sd card & try it again the sd card may be broke .... I have had multiple sd cards....I have had only one randomly delte eevrything on me


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

amw said:


> wtf. My girl has a rooted thunderbolt running shiftsense rom. Out of nowhere a symbol pops up and says blank SD card or unsupported file format. I tried putting it in mine and similiar issue. Any way to save this thing? Any idea how it happened? She didn't do anything and was sitting in a meeting. She lost data and phone connection and when she found me, this symbol was up also.
> 
> I tried remounting SD card with no luck. Please help! Ton of pictures and other important documents on there.


I had this happen on my Inspire. I got most stuff off card with a card reader. When trying to move one folder it kept crashing so I knew the issue was there. Formatted it and reloaded all the stuff I got off and all was well.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

This happened on my og droid last week. Same error and computer would not even read the card. Luckily I always make backups. If it is a sandisk card they will replace it for you, at least they did for me.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

What makes a card die like that?


----------



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

I worked till late so just transferee a bunch if stuff on a spare SD card and gave to her. Still got this fried one. Ill try the reader. Someone told me its possible to get a replacement ffrom verizon


----------

